# Daddy and his sidekick....



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

yup...MoJie loves daddy.....


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

How sweet! My Pedro is like that with his daddy too!


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

awwww i want a Mojie in my life!!! xx


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww! MoJie is such a cutie! He certainly is daddy's boy.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Very sweet!! I love pics of daddies with their babies.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

we should do a thread dedicated to Chi`s and their daddys!!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Awwwwww look how sweet, and that gorgeous little face! MoJie that is, but daddy ain't half bad either. lol


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

How sweet, couldn't have a better sidekick


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

oh, so cute


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

What a cute pic!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

MoJie your daddy is cute!!!!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Owwwwwww his so cute and such a daddies boy. 


Brodysmom said:


> Very sweet!! I love pics of daddies with their babies.


Hehe me too.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

That's sweet...

Gracie is really a daddy's girl. Pedro? Not so much...He's on top of me all the time. But I love watching Gracie wrap her daddy around her tiny little paw!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Awww...that is soooo sweet


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

thank you!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Hahaha....I was gonna say both of those boys are HANDSOME!!    Love daddies sidekick though...I *heart* MoJie!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Adorable! Mine are the same way, they love to snuggle daddy.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

both are on a diet too.....


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

That is such a nice pic.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Gretel "tucks" in with Gary whenever he's playing his Xbox, she gets right up in the nook of his arm so he can't move it but she's in her comfy spot 

I love daddy/sidekick pictures!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

awww he looks so content


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Awww that's so cute!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

aww I was just going to say we should make a thread on chis and their daddys I have some really cute pics of my oh and the chis


----------



## FeFiFoFum (Nov 12, 2010)

Awww... they make such a cute "couple" LOL! And I see your guy has great taste in computers, as well! 

My Fifi loves both me and my bf, but she is definitely MY dog! She will cuddle with him and sit on his lap - if mine isn't available. As soon as I'm around, she moves right over to me. 

On the other hand, my Siamese boy (cat) REALLY wuvs my bf and even nibbles his earlobes!  I was a bit bummed out at that, at first, since I've always been "the cat lady" - but now I'm ok with it. My Chi has "converted" me I guess. I always thought I was a "cat person" until I met Fifi! :hello1:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Leila loves her daddy too. Which is ironic considering he didn't want a chi or another dog period. And was mad when he came home and saw her. :laughing8: He's over that now though.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

What a great sidekick!!! What a great shot of them together!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

awwwww cute pic x


----------

